# The Berkshire 19th March



## richart (Jan 28, 2014)

My Society is playing the Berkshire (Red, my favourite) on Wednesday 19th March. It is likely we will be short of numbers, so I said I would check with the forum to see if anyone would be interested in making up the numbers.

Website www.theberkshire.co.uk 

I am not sure how many places we would have, but it would be a shame if we lost the booking through lack of numbers. The good news is the cost of 18 holes of golf, and lunch would be Â£75. This is a great deal, as a round is normally over Â£100, and the Berkshire lunch which is superb is normally Â£30. There would be an additional cost for breakfast/bacon rolls and we may add a few quid for prizes. All payments will be made on the day.

The Society, The Mariners is very friendly with a mix of handicaps. Handicap certificates not required, but being a heathland course with a lot of heather probably not suited to beginners !!

If you are interested put your name down, and I will update on this thread further details. First come first served assuming a big interest. Please note there are no guaranteed places, as it does depend on the Society uptake, but as no money is being taken in advance there is nothing to lose.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 28, 2014)

One of my favourite courses and places!

Almost certainly won't be able to make it, but (therefore? ) would recommend to anyone! Superb value!

Blue isn't too shabby either! :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2014)

Interested!

What's the tee time Richard?


----------



## TXL (Jan 28, 2014)

I am up for this Richard, assuming there is a space.

Just a reminder for those playing at Camberley in the King of Kings, it is the next day, 20th March.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 28, 2014)

He lives!

Happy New Year!

Been hibernating?


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure on tee time, but from memory we went off about 9.30 last year. We also had a two tee start.

Good practice for the big one at Camberley Anthony.


----------



## TXL (Jan 28, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			He lives!

Happy New Year!

Been hibernating?
		
Click to expand...

Should still be hibernating  Either that or should have migrated to a drier place.


----------



## rickg (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Richard, rude not to!!! Stick me down please. :thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 29, 2014)

Me too please! (Would have said yes last night but had to check with the boss on 2 days in a row)


----------



## Twire (Jan 29, 2014)

Nooooo, would have loved to join you it's on my must play list. Unfortunately, I fly out to Belek on the 18th.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2014)

I could well be interested in this Rich. I love the Berkshire


Maybe a little "warm up" at yours (or elsewhere) the week before? I haven't played since H4H


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope to be able to scab it round by then, so if needed, I could make up the numbers.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2014)

cant commit currently Richard but if you need one at short notice near the time give me a shout


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tempted.......very tempted!!  Playing St Georges Hill the next day though so will check the finances and let you know


----------



## Hooker (Feb 2, 2014)

Richard put me down for this if you have room please. Would love to play there and as a bonus its right on my doorstep-ish.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

Just an update on this thread.

I have been advise that I can have six places for this event. This will mean we should have 25 players on the day. I do not have times yet, but likely to be breakfast form 8.00ish, and teeing off around 9.30. Any changes I will let you know. Payment in cash is on the day Â£75 for golf and lunch. We will probably put in Â£5 each for prizes. Breakfast, either bacon rolls, or full English can be bought on the day.

Some forumers will be joining the Society, so are guaranteed their places as members. These are Therod, Wookie, and General Store. This still leaves me with 6 places.

Interest has so far been shown by

Liverpoolphil
Crow
TXL
Rickg
Smiffy
Murphthemog
Fundy 
Drive4show
TopoftheFlop
Hooker

Can you now confirm if you definitely want to play. Priority will be given in order of original response. If we have more than six definites I will see about squeezing you in. Anyone else interested please add your name, and I will start a reserve list.

Please note it will be jacket and tie for lunch (This is a posh club !) Also one of the best courses in the area.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll go on the reserve list, although I think you'll fill your 6 from the 10 already listed


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'll go on the reserve list, although I think you'll fill your 6 from the 10 already listed
		
Click to expand...

 Ok Robin. I may be able to squeeze a couple of extra places, if we have any drop outs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Just an update on this thread.

I have been advise that I can have six places for this event. This will mean we should have 25 players on the day. I do not have times yet, but likely to be breakfast form 8.00ish, and teeing off around 9.30. Any changes I will let you know. Payment in cash is on the day Â£75 for golf and lunch. We will probably put in Â£5 each for prizes. Breakfast, either bacon rolls, or full English can be bought on the day.

Some forumers will be joining the Society, so are guaranteed their places as members. These are Therod, Wookie, and General Store. This still leaves me with 6 places.

Interest has so far been shown by

Liverpoolphil
Crow
TXL
Rickg
Smiffy
Murphthemog
Fundy 
Drive4show
TopoftheFlop
Hooker

Can you now confirm if you definitely want to play. Priority will be given in order of original response. If we have more than six definites I will see about squeezing you in. Anyone else interested please add your name, and I will start a reserve list.

Please note it will be jacket and tie for lunch (This is a posh club !) Also one of the best courses in the area.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im up for it Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im up for it Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Phil.


----------



## rickg (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm still OK for this.... :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm ok too!


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

rickg said:



			I'm still OK for this.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			I'm ok too!
		
Click to expand...


Good men.:thup:


----------



## TXL (Feb 19, 2014)

I am still up for this Richard.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

TXL said:



			I am still up for this Richard.
		
Click to expand...

 Good to hear Anthony.


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2014)

Am hobbling again after todays round so think it prudent I slide to the bottom of the list. I expect you'll fill the places, if you havent nearer the time then Ill happily slot back in if fully healthy again


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

fundy said:



			Am hobbling again after todays round so think it prudent I slide to the bottom of the list. I expect you'll fill the places, if you havent nearer the time then Ill happily slot back in if fully healthy again
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that, but I will put you to the bottom of the list as requested.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm still good to go Richard, though I might struggle to get there for the 8.00 breakfast if traffic is bad.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

Crow said:



			I'm still good to go Richard, though I might struggle to get there for the 8.00 breakfast if traffic is bad.
		
Click to expand...

 I will hopefully know shortly exact timings, and will post on here. I can also try and get you out in last couple of groups. It is a top course, well worth a early start !!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2014)

richart said:



			I will hopefully know shortly exact timings, and will post on here. I can also try and get you out in last couple of groups. It is a top course, well worth a early start !!!
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't have any problem getting there for 8.45 or 9.00, I'll be planning on leaving at 6.00 which will allow me 2.5 hours to get there for 8.30 and Google Maps says it should take less than 2 hours.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm still in rich, day booked off, looking forward to it.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

Crow said:



			I shouldn't have any problem getting there for 8.45 or 9.00, I'll be planning on leaving at 6.00 which will allow me 2.5 hours to get there for 8.30 and Google Maps says it should take less than 2 hours.
		
Click to expand...

If I was you I wouldn't risk the M1 and M25 route, I'd come across Coventry and pick up the M40 taking the M25 out of the whole equation. If I'm lucky to go, you could come across to mine and then I'd get you their for breakfast


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			If I was you I wouldn't risk the M1 and M25 route, I'd come across Coventry and pick up the M40 taking the M25 out of the whole equation. If I'm lucky to go, you could come across to mine and then I'd get you their for breakfast 
	View attachment 9208

Click to expand...

That's pretty much the route I'd normally go, except I'd pick up the M40 at J10 from the A43.

If you are able to make it I'd be happy to car share.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

Crow said:



			I shouldn't have any problem getting there for 8.45 or 9.00, I'll be planning on leaving at 6.00 which will allow me 2.5 hours to get there for 8.30 and Google Maps says it should take less than 2 hours.
		
Click to expand...

 We will leave a cold bacon roll for you. That should be fine Nick.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rich

I'll pull out of this one as I'm at St Georges Hill the following day. Finance Director might not be too impressed if I play both days


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Rich

I'll pull out of this one as I'm at St Georges Hill the following day. Finance Director might not be too impressed if I play both days  

Click to expand...

 That's a shame Gordon. I am playing St Georges Hill next week in another Society day we are sponsoring. Just hope the course has dried out.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Just an update on this thread.

I have been advised that I can have six places for this event. This will mean we should have 25 players on the day. I do not have times yet, but likely to be breakfast form 8.00ish, and teeing off around 9.30. Any changes I will let you know. Payment in cash is on the day Â£75 for golf and lunch. We will probably put in Â£5 each for prizes. Breakfast, either bacon rolls, or full English can be bought on the day.

Some forumers will be joining the Society, so are guaranteed their places as members. These are Therod, Wookie, and General Store. This still leaves me with 6 places.

Interest has so far been shown by :

Liverpoolphil   Yes
Crow  Yes (assuming reasonable tee time)
TXL   Yes
Rickg   Yes
Smiffy  Waiting to hear
Murphthemog   Yes
TopoftheFlop   Yes
Hooker  Waiting to hear
Fish  Yes
Fundy  Possible

Please note it will be jacket and tie for lunch (This is a posh club !) Also one of the best courses in the area.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have updated list of players. If any members can't play I will hopefully have more than 6 places.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 19, 2014)

Enjoy the day - the stunning 13th above, lovingly promoted by the local travel guide!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



View attachment 9210


Enjoy the day - the stunning 13th above, lovingly promoted by the local travel guide!
		
Click to expand...

Grimacing from the effort of hitting it past the road and keeping it out of the trees!

Eagle Putt I hope! Even I've had one of those - a 75 footer!

Reality returns on the 14th though!


----------



## JCW (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi , Is this the course that can be seen from the railway , its near Wokingham ?  if it is it looks very good , so I be interested too ....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2014)

JCW said:



			Hi , Is this the course that can be seen from the railway , its near Wokingham ?  if it is it looks very good , so I be interested too ....
		
Click to expand...

No, the railway doesn't go past this course(s).

If you are talking about the Poole-London line then as you head towards London you pass North Hants on the left then West Hill on the right.


----------



## JCW (Feb 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No, the railway doesn't go past this course(s).

If you are talking about the Poole-London line then as you head towards London you pass North Hants on the left then West Hill on the right.
		
Click to expand...


No I am talking about the Guildford to Reading line , its a course that can be seen from that line ...........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2014)

JCW said:



			No I am talking about the Guildford to Reading line , its a course that can be seen from that line ...........
		
Click to expand...

Don't know that line but there isn't a train line alongside The Berkshires.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 19, 2014)

JCW said:



			No I am talking about the Guildford to Reading line , its a course that can be seen from that line ...........
		
Click to expand...

that is East Berks in Crowthorne, just outside Wokingham - apparently a very nice pretty compact course that I have been meaning to play for the last 23 years and still not got around to it!! The Berkshire is about 4 miles away


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			that is East Berks in Crowthorne, just outside Wokingham - apparently a very nice pretty compact course that I have been meaning to play for the last 23 years and still not got around to it!! The Berkshire is about 4 miles away
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad little track Paul, they have a men's open in Sept  :thup:


----------



## TXL (Feb 20, 2014)

JCW said:



			No I am talking about the Guildford to Reading line , its a course that can be seen from that line ...........
		
Click to expand...

There is a railway line that goes past Swinley Forest but not sure what line it is - think it might be Camberley to Ascot.


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not a bad little track Paul, they have a men's open in Sept  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks , be interested in that , looks a nice track from the track when I use to drive by


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 20, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not a bad little track Paul, they have a men's open in Sept  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Gordon - may have to sort that out this year


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			I have updated list of players. If any members can't play I will hopefully have more than 6 places.
		
Click to expand...

Finally I can reply!

Im still in Rich, thanks. Hopefully theres room for all of us!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

Can all players pm me with your real names, and your handicaps. I have 6 guaranteed places, but will try and get the rest in as well. If anyone  finds they can't play at a later date, please advise asap, as it may mean some one else can play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Can all players pm me with your real names, and your handicaps. I have 6 guaranteed places, but will try and get the rest in as well. If anyone  finds they can't play at a later date, please advise asap, as it may mean some one else can play.
		
Click to expand...



Sent :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

Updated list of players.

Definites:

Liverpoolphil
Crow
TXL
Rickg
Murphthemog
Topoftheflop

Reserves:

Hooker
Fish
Fundy (possible)

I will try and squeeze in the reserves. Wookie, Therod, and GeneralStore will be playing on the day as members of the Society, so we should have a good turn out of forumers.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2014)

I will pm you my info rich:thup:just in case its slipped your mind!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

therod said:



			I will pm you my info rich:thup:just in case its slipped your mind!
		
Click to expand...

 Don't worry Nick. I have told them you are off 6.


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2014)

Rick Garg handicap 6......( saving space on my inbox/outbox!!)


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2014)

I have now had the tee off times. We are going off two tees. 1st and 12th from 8.30. Those that are off the 12th need to leave their clubs in the car when they get to the Club, as they can drive to the 12th in a couple of minutes.

Generalstore (George Tours) 8.30 1st
Murphthemog (Chris Kissane) 8.37 1st
TXL (Anthony Lawrence) 8.37 1st
Rickg (Rick Garg) 8.55 1st

Topoftheflop (Craig Shaw) 8.30 12th
Liverpoolphil (Phil Coumbe) 8.53 12th
Crow (Nick Gould) 8.53 12th
Wookie (Simon Bailey 8.53 12th
Therod (Nick Roddis) 9.00 12th
Richart (Richard Hart) 9.00 12th

If anyone has any problems/queries please send me a pm.

There are two reserves, who I will contact if we have anyone drop out.

Hopefully the current decent weather in the South will continue, and we will get the course (Red) at its best.

Please note it is jacket and tie for lunch. Breakfast/bacon rolls available from 7.30 onwards.


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks great Richart, the earlier start will mean I should miss all the traffic!

Apologies if it's been mentioned already but what format will we be playing?


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2014)

Crow said:



			Looks great Richart, the earlier start will mean I should miss all the traffic!

Apologies if it's been mentioned already but what format will we be playing?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, sorry about the early start Nick, but I promise the course and lunch is worth it !!

It will be stableford full handicap. Usually we only have one or two guests, but I think there are more guests than Society members.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2014)

richart said:



			Yes, sorry about the early start Nick, but I promise the course and lunch is worth it !!

It will be stableford full handicap. Usually we only have one or two guests, but I think there are more guests than Society members.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Richart, as I say it's probably a good thing.
I just need to find a game now after today's horror show.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 8, 2014)

No one joining me out on the 12th at 8:30? Guess i'm on my lonesome 




richart said:



			I have now had the tee off times. We are going off two tees. 1st and 12th from 8.30. Those that are off the 12th need to leave their clubs in the car when they get to the Club, as they can drive to the 12th in a couple of minutes.

Generalstore (George Tours) 8.30 1st
Murphthemog (Chris Kissane) 8.37 1st
TXL (Anthony Lawrence) 8.37 1st
Rickg (Rick Garg) 8.55 1st

Topoftheflop (Craig Shaw) 8.30 12th
Liverpoolphil (Phil Coumbe) 8.53 12th
Crow (Nick Gould) 8.53 12th
Wookie (Simon Bailey 8.53 12th
Therod (Nick Roddis) 9.00 12th
Richart (Richard Hart) 9.00 12th

If anyone has any problems/queries please send me a pm.

There are two reserves, who I will contact if we have anyone drop out.

Hopefully the current decent weather in the South will continue, and we will get the course (Red) at its best.

Please note it is jacket and tie for lunch. Breakfast/bacon rolls available from 7.30 onwards.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			No one joining me out on the 12th at 8:30? Guess i'm on my lonesome 

Click to expand...

 You are in a four ball Craig which includes a 6 and 8 handicapper. Just don't beat them gross. The Society is very friendly, and we do not take it too seriously so you will be fine.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm just teasing, i'm a big boy i'll be fine. Can't wait to meet/see you all. 
Take care and see you sooooon!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping I can still make this, as I've always wanted to play here. But..... I've currently got back knack. It started on Thursday morning.  Today is better than yesterday, but that's not saying much. I've got more physio on Monday, and I'll have to make a judgement then. Really don't want to have to cancel, and let anyone down though.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2014)

You just need to spend Sunday laying on the sofa watching TV while your wife brings you refreshing drinks and tasty fare and gives you the occasional massage.


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I'm really hoping I can still make this, as I've always wanted to play here. But..... I've currently got back knack. It started on Thursday morning.  Today is better than yesterday, but that's not saying much. I've got more physio on Monday, and I'll have to make a judgement then. Really don't want to have to cancel, and let anyone down though.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Chris. Drop me a pm when you have made a decision.


----------



## TXL (Mar 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I'm really hoping I can still make this, as I've always wanted to play here. But..... I've currently got back knack. It started on Thursday morning.  Today is better than yesterday, but that's not saying much. I've got more physio on Monday, and I'll have to make a judgement then. Really don't want to have to cancel, and let anyone down though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it is not because you saw who you were playing with.....   

Seriously, really hope the physio fixes the problem and you are able to play.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry Anthony, I'd have been more than happy to play with you ( providing there was no money on it!), but sadly, I'm still crocked. A bit better, but certainly in no fit state to swing a golf club. 

Hopefully see you all soon.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry Anthony, I'd have been more than happy to play with you ( providing there was no money on it!), but sadly, I'm still crocked. A bit better, but certainly in no fit state to swing a golf club. 

Hopefully see you all soon.
		
Click to expand...

 He would have talked you into hitting a three wood up the last.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2014)

richart said:



			He would have talked you into hitting a three wood up the last.

Click to expand...

Swine. I still remember that. 

Revenge is a dish that's best served very cold.


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2014)

After the way I hacked it round Lindrick today (to describe it properly would mean I'd incur an infraction), if any of the reservres would like to take my place you would make much better use of the day than I'm ever likely to.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2014)

Right, I'm off to the course for a quick 9 holes to try and recover even just a tiny bit of confidence.


----------



## TXL (Mar 18, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry Anthony, I'd have been more than happy to play with you ( providing there was no money on it!), but sadly, I'm still crocked. A bit better, but certainly in no fit state to swing a golf club. 

Hopefully see you all soon.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Chris, hope it is not long before you are back on the fairways.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

With Chris (Murphthemog) dropping out, Hooker has stepped up to the plate.

Please aim for 8.00 for bacon rolls, remember jacket and tie for lunch, and bring cash. I will settle with one cheque to cover all forumers.

If you are starting on the 12th leave clubs in the car, as it is quicker to drive round (easy to find down an internal road) Shoes can be changed in the car park by the 12th.

Hope that covers everything. Should be a good one, and for anyone that has not played the course, you are in for a treat.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

If anyone would prefer to pay me direct and not bother with cash, drop me a pm and I will give you my bank details.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			If anyone would prefer to pay me direct and not bother with cash, drop me a pm and I will give you my bank details.
		
Click to expand...


What is easier for you mate ?

I'm leaving at around 6ish to ensure I miss traffic so might be a bit early 

Must admit I'm looking forward to playing here more than I was Stoke Park


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is easier for you mate ?

I'm leaving at around 6ish to ensure I miss traffic so might be a bit early 

Must admit I'm looking forward to playing here more than I was Stoke Park
		
Click to expand...

 Cash is fine Phil. Traffic can be heavy near the course, so good idea to leave plenty of time. Hope it warms up a bit as it has got chilly today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Cash is fine Phil. Traffic can be heavy near the course, so good idea to leave plenty of time. Hope it warms up a bit as it has got chilly today.
		
Click to expand...


Cash it is then mate 

Going to avoid the Mways and come down across Wycombe etc 

Will pack a jumper


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 18, 2014)

Got the outfit all laid out - ready to go. see you tomorrow gents - drive safe


----------



## User20205 (Mar 18, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Got the outfit all laid out
		
Click to expand...

Does it have sequins on ??

Yep looking forward to it also, I've even polished my shoes :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Had a late scare that I might not make it but made a pact with the devil ( future mother in law  ) and all packed up ready to go


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2014)

Just finished packing, I've not washed my clubs this time as I think that's why they behaved so badly at Lindrick, getting ideas above their station.

Alarm set for just before 5  and all set to go, come what may.

See you on the morrow chaps!


----------



## wookie (Mar 19, 2014)

Well if I can string a score together after that night of so called sleep then I'll be very pleasantly surprised. Good job it's a cracker of a course so will be enjoyable either way

Safe journeys.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope you have a good day lads. Weather doesn't look too bad at all and the course should be in super condition.
Shame I can't be there.


----------



## rickg (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got back to Richart's house......I still can't move thanks to the Berkshire carvery!!!

Course was in great conditions as usual.  Greens had been recently hollow tined and filled and were a tiny bit bobbly but pretty true.
Pretty cold to start and a bit breezy but eventually warmed up.
The forum boys gave a good account of themselves and the scores are reproduced below.

Name.          H/C.      F9.    B9.     Total
Hooker          23.       22.    15.       37
Topoftheflop   22.       15.    20.       35
The rod          8.         19.    16.       35
Richart.          11.       16.    18        34
Rickg.             6.        16.    18.       34
Liverpoolphil.   5.        17.    15.       32
The crow.        9.         16.   14.       30
GeneralStore.  14.       17.    13.      30
Wookie.           16.       12.    17.      29
AnthonyTXL.     6.           ?     ?        25

Huge thanks to Richart for the invite and the hospitality.  The Mariners is a really friendly society with some great blokes and characters.

Good warm up for the KOK at Camberley tomorrow. 
.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2014)

Just want to thank Richart for the invite 

It was a great day - good to meet some forumers and to put some faces to names

Had a very enjoyable round with Nick and Simon plus Patrick from the society 

Course was a pure pleasure and lived up to expectations ( even if my putting didn't ) - the lunch was out of this world and worth the fee on it's on 

Great society to be a member of and Look forward to the next round.

Cheers again Richart

Good luck to the guys playing tomorrow


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2014)

An easy drive back for me and just finished my first cup of tea.

Fantastic course with some superb vistas from tees and approaches to greens, loved everything about it, including the huge lunch.

Thanks to Richart for the invite and to the Mariners for being so welcoming, a great bunch of guys, and to Phil, Simon and Patrick for being such enjoyabe playing partners.

My play exceeded expectations after Monday's horror story at Lindrick, not one shank, in fact some solid iron shots, score let down by some poor short game shots and a very wide shot to the green on the 12th (our first hole) after getting my tee shot nicely away.

The driver behaved itself impeccably and I didin't lose one ball (thanks Rick, that was a good buy).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2014)

Thought your driving was cracking all day long - some big high draws taking on the Tiger line. Big one down 16th just under the forum 300 yard average !


----------



## wookie (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks also to Richart and echo all the above comments re course, friendly bunch and of course the lunch

A very enjoyable round with good partners but only just managed to avoid a totally embarrassing points tally by finishing with 3 straight pars.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2014)

glad you all had a great day, gutted couldnt make it


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, cheers Rich. It was a top day, what a course and what a set up!! It may have gone in at  no1 as my favourite place to play:thup:


----------



## Hooker (Mar 19, 2014)

Fantastic day, many thanks to Richard for the invite and sorry to murphthemog that he couldn't make it but I hope I made good use of his space. Good society who I hope to join, very friendly bunch who don't take it too seriously apart from giving me a 2 shot penalty for hitting the wrong ball after convincing me that it was my correct ball 

Good to see some familiar faces from the forum who had come from far and wide! Im lucky to live close to so many fantastic courses in the area and play with people I kind of know from the forum.

The Berkshire, wow what a course, definitely play it if you get the chance and what a great deal we had. I am well fed for the rest of the day and struggled to finish even the main but struggled through to the tempting desert! 

Anthony (TXL) played well at times, but not up to his usual superb standard. I think 2 wrong ball incidents on consecutive holes probably didn't help!


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad you all enjoyed the day guys. I just love the Berkshire, and the deal we get for the Society is great value. We even got bacon rolls thrown in, and didn't have to contribute towards the prizes. Good to play with Nick and Jeremy, even if we did play off the whites when everyone else played off the yellows. Must be worth a few more points surely. It did ruin Therod's chances of winning the longest drive.

Hope to see a few forumers at the next Society Meet.


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks very much Richard, was good fun

What a lunch! I have read on here people mentioning the lunch and now I know what they were on about, amazing.


----------

